# My Alpine doe kidded! Alpine x Nigerians



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

My Alpine doe had her kids. I bought her preggo, so was guessing as to when she was due. Well, today was the day!!

She had a doeling. Looks like cou clair markings, only more of a buckskin color? Not sure on that ... she has crystal blue eyes.










and we had a buckling who wants to be an Alpine ... but he has marbled eyes  He has the same cou clair markings as mom, minus the eyes.










The family


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like your cute little doeling is a two-tone chamoisee. Love that color! You can see my does, Aspen and Bianca, and my wether Pepito (on my buck page) if you want to see more Alpines of that color. They are on my website.
Your buck may actually be a cou blanc instead of a cou clair (see his white front?), but you won't know for sure until he's older. 
You can see my does, Elsie and Bunny, for the cou clair color, and you can see my doe Willow for the cou blanc color.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks!! I was wondering if she might be a chamoisee, but am too new with the Alpine breed LOL

The buckling is actually more of a cream, but the camera doesn't show it well. Could that change as he ages?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, definitely! Colors can change as they grow up. Especially the cou clair/cou blanc colors! If he is cream and not white, then he's probably an off-white cou clair.
I would call him an off-white cou clair with black trim. 
Black trim is his black legs, belly, and face.
The ADGA breed standard for Alpine colors says this about the cou clair color:

COU CLAIR (coo clair) - literally "clear neck" front quarters are tan, saffron, OFF-WHITE, or shading to gray with black hindquarters.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

They are adorable by the way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!!! How cute! Congrats!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

How cute! That is super pretty coloring on the doe!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Groovy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Gorgeous babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats...  :thumb:


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! They're doing very well and super healthy. I'm so pleased.

Misty - looks like the buckling is white today! You were right, I guess he is a cou blanc. Yesterday he looked more like a cream/off white, but today he was pretty white looking.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

The creamy color was probably from the birthing fluids..
He's so cute! Of course, I'm biased! I love baby Alpines!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you everyone!!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------

